# new to using software and cutter please help i am lost!!!!



## tcgags3 (Jul 8, 2013)

I have been selling my shirts to friends and on ebay for years now. I decided to take it to the next level by buying a cutter to make templates. I usually just print a picture I want to make into a rhinestone design for example an apple and then put the transfer paper on it and place the rhinestones by hand till I completed my design then I take a picture of it completed and use that at my templates. Obviously annoying and time consuming. So I bought a lower end cutter us cutter m series and it came with sure cuts alot. I am having a lot of trouble with the program. I am trying to take my pictures of the rhinestone designs I have made and import them so I can print a template. I have turned the pictures into svg file to import but when I import them they are on the screen but when I hit preview the page is blank??? I don't know what to do. I am new to using the software and cutter and I don't have the money to buy crazy expensive software. Any advice is so appreciated I am ready to give up and go back to the old way!!!!!!#


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I am not familiar with your cutter AND software, but if you are trying to take a photo of a prior rhinestone design and use to cut a new template, it is probably easier to just do from scratch. if you take a photo, you need to vectorize it before trying to cut. because of the conversion process,I am not sure the size of the holes will retain their original size.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Starting out learning rhinestone design can be tricky... 

I too don't know your program as I use CorelDRAW.... There are lots of videos on YouTube for CorelDRAW Rhinestones... Perhaps some of these techniques would work in your program as well?...

Another suggestion... Get someone to make the design for you... Then you can cut the template yourself until you can create designs yourself... Still a better option than doing things the old way....

I bet if you Google Rhinestone Design you can find someone to create the file you need pretty economically...

Kevin


----------



## GeorgiaGirl7 (Nov 11, 2012)

You need to convert the photo to svg. I'm traveling now, but pm me & Monday I'll give you directions. I use scal pro as well. Good program. Also look into inkscape its free & does great designing

Sent from my SPH-D700 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

